# شقة مميزة للبيع 170م بشارع بعبد الحميد بدوى بمصر الجديدة



## اسلام محمد (2 ديسمبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 130114
شقة مميزة للبيع مساحتها 170م عبارة عن ( 3غرف نوم + 3ريسبشن + 2حمام + مطبخ )
•	التشطيب (هــاى لوكـس) 
•	بشارع عبد الحميد بدوى الرئيسى بمصر الجديدة 
•	الدور الرابع + اســانســير 
المطلـــوب / 950 الف جنيــه
للاتصـــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني:[email protected]


----------

